# Curry House - Takeaway



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening All

Not sure why, but I have got cravings for a good old (Boring) Chicken Korma!

Can any of you recommend a good curry house, ive not been impressed by any that I have used so far

To be delivered to Arabian Ranches

Thanks

C


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Brick Lane in Barsha is the nearest Uk style one that I can think of but there may be somewhere over in Motor City.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gazebo is one of my favorites - there's one in Internet City but not sure if they will deliver to you in AR.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Brick Lane in Barsha is the nearest Uk style one that I can think of but there may be somewhere over in Motor City.


I went with Currie & Noodle (Motor City in the end - It was actually fairly nice

Where is Brick Lane?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Brit Balti

BRITBALTI - Restaurant - Dubai | Home

Online menu on the link above.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A bit unfortunate that Brit Balti is in one of the places in Dubai that you are least likey to find Brits.
Brick Lane 
Not far from MOE


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Brit Balti
> 
> BRITBALTI - Restaurant - Dubai | Home
> 
> Online menu on the link above.


I had a dreadful experience with Brit Balti, and would never consider eating from there ever again. Brick Lane is much better but a bit samey. The best I have had in Dubai is Little Hut in Karama, but I doubt they deliver to AR.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> A bit unfortunate that Brit Balti is in one of the places in Dubai that you are least likey to find Brits.
> Brick Lane
> Not far from MOE


Thanks - Will give them a go


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Brick Lane in Barsha is the nearest Uk style one that I can think of but there may be somewhere over in Motor City.


Felix - Your intel on Brick Lane was spot on :clap2:, one of the best curries ive ever had & most definatley the best in Dubai


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew if I stayed here long enough I`d eventually say something useful!!


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> The best I have had in Dubai is Little Hut in Karama, but I doubt they deliver to AR.


Little Hut is absolutely amazing. Love their food. We visit them at least 1-2 times per month. Best to bring a lot of people to share as all their stuff is so good


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

For British Indian food, The Rupee Room at Dubai Marina is good, i don't know if they deliver to the ranches though!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

themash said:


> For British Indian food, The Rupee Room at Dubai Marina is good, i don't know if they deliver to the ranches though!


I had this last week and it was ok, but next to Little Hut it pales into insignificence.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Rupee Room's food is fairly average, but also massively overpriced. You can get a huge meal for 2 at Ravi's for the same price Rupee Room charges for one biryani.

If you're in the Marina area, Aappa Kadai (Marina Diamond) is worth a try, they do a good Chicken Tikka Masala and Butter Chicken and it's very cheap too.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Rupee Room's food is fairly average, but also massively overpriced. You can get a huge meal for 2 at Ravi's for the same price Rupee Room charges for one biryani.
> 
> If you're in the Marina area, Aappa Kadai (Marina Diamond) is worth a try, they do a good Chicken Tikka Masala and Butter Chicken and it's very cheap too.


Sounds like good advice, I did think Ruppee room was rather expensive when I ordered the other night, thought I was just being a miserable tight fisted Scotsman though!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ravi's has gone off the boil recently so been branching out to Karama, mostly around the square car park area and never been disappointed yet. Will try the Little Hut on next visit.

With so much on offer, curries is probably one food here I'll never to to a hotel restaurant for.


----------



## King and Country (Nov 17, 2012)

Brit Balti has been excellent the food is of a high standard and the service first rate. Shame Ican not say the same about Brick Lane.


----------

